# Heatshrink On Strings?



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a good question. I have been wondering the same exact thing.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I just go the the electronics store and by the thin heat shrink, and just big enough to make it over the brass nock sets. Cut it about an 1/4" longer then the nock sets and hit it *carefully* with a heat gun set on low. Never had any problems doing it like that.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Lighter works fine too of you just sorta wave It.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Not a lot of heat required.
Regular hair dryer works fine.
Anyone like me who no longer has a use for one:lol3: can borrow the wifes/girlfriends/daughters.

Kev


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup you can get heat shrink tubing at any hardware store in the electrical section. Home Depot has been the cheapest for me so far. And I generally use a lighter. Just be careful not to use too much heat and not get it to close to exposed string as it can burn it pretty fast.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Archerynut008 said:


> Yup you can get heat shrink tubing at any hardware store in the electrical section. Home Depot has been the cheapest for me so far. And I generally use a lighter. *Just be careful not to use too much heat and not get it to close to exposed string as it can burn it pretty fast.*


Exactly the reason I use a heat gun on low (with the small attachment on the end). I do tend to be a little _accident prone_ at times and open flame and string fibers aren't a good combination...
But, if you do use a lighter, use a regular BIC type lighter and not one of those 'rocket engine/crack lighters'......trust me on this one..... )


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

*Speed Enhancement??*

Why are you guys crimping on extra nocking points to the string? I read where the more stuff you have on your string, the more speed you are loosing. One other question: How do you get the heat-shrink tubing onto the string? Unstring the bow? Please inform me......Dave


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

DaveHawk said:


> Why are you guys crimping on extra nocking points to the string? I read where the more stuff you have on your string, the more speed you are loosing. One other question: How do you get the heat-shrink tubing onto the string? Unstring the bow? Please inform me......Dave


Yep you have to take the string off one end of the cam to slide the tubing on it. And yes generally that is the case but you can set the speed nocks fairly close the the cams and it will help to accelerate the string instead of slowing it down.


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for replys, I think I will go with the small hot air gun as I have seen a few accidents with the BIC lighters over the years. 

Dave

A few bow brands come out with the speed nocks fitted near the cams at factory. Some people have asked me to fit them to their new strings and I just wanted to double check on the heat shrink as I have never put heat shrink on a string before, I will stick with thin walled non resin type for the job.

As for speed gained you can pick up 2 - 6fps from this mod on some bows, we have played with a crono and added 1 nock each end at a time and found a steady increase till 3 (sometimes only 2) nocks and then it starts to slow down again with 4, also we played with the distance from the cam to find the sweet spot, of course this would change with different bows so there is no hard and fast rule that covers all bows.

Hope this helps.

Michael


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

a little trick I have been using for yrs now when installing shrink tubing on the speed nocks on the string is wrap a piece of aluminum foil around it and put the flame or heat gun on the foil and you dont put the heat directly on the string..works really well


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Breathn said:


> a little trick I have been using for yrs now when installing shrink tubing on the speed nocks on the string is wrap a piece of aluminum foil around it and put the flame or heat gun on the foil and you dont put the heat directly on the string..works really well


Nice tip!:thumbs_up


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Nice Tip Sensei'*



Breathn said:


> a little trick I have been using for yrs now when installing shrink tubing on the speed nocks on the string is wrap a piece of aluminum foil around it and put the flame or heat gun on the foil and you dont put the heat directly on the string..works really well


:darkbeer:


----------

